# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Инфокрафт: "Расчет квартплаты"

## Schabalin7

Срочно нужен для 7.7 Инфокрафт: "Расчет квартплаты" для восстановления базы, помогите

----------

